# The price of fuel



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

I know that's a subject that's near and dear to most of us. What can be done about it?

In Texas, there's off road diesel (ORD), but it is just reduced in cost by the road taxes being eliminated. I knew there were alternatives, so I began to look for cheaper fuel operating cost.

Waste vegetable oil (WVO) is commonly converted to biodiesel, but most people don't want to get involved in the conversion process.

Waste motor oil (WMO) is rarely considered, but it is actually easily utilized. The main objection to WMO is the water content much of it has and the particulates that are suspended.

I have been using a 50/50 blend of WVO, WMO and diesel in my 444 and really can't say I see any difference in its operation. ATF and hydraulic fluid can also be added to the mix.

Filter socks and bags can be purchased that will filter down to .5 microns, which is considerably better filtration that most fuel filters. I use a 25 micron bag for a rough filter (a screen will take out the big trash prior to using a bag filter) and then I use a 1 micron filter for a finish filter.

A Harbor Freight "marine" 12 volt pump will transfer at about 4 gpm, which is sufficient for most needs. They also have an air driven pump, but I haven't actually used mine yet.

Since oil floats on water, the easiest means for separation is to let the oil sit and allow the water to drop to the bottom of the container. Then refrain from pulling anything from the lower portions of the container. The method is similar to decanting, which works well in batch operations.

Now, I also have to say this is not an original concept. The forum members at Steel Soldiers really helped with their actual everyday use in military vehicles.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Paul. I have often wondered about used motor oil as a fuel but never looked into it much. You are right that there isn't much discussion about it either. I know some newer diesel engines seem "pickier" about the quality of the fuel used but I always thought that had more to do with the power tweeks on them than any real problem with the heavier fuels. I know on my little Yanmar diesel it says it is OK to use #2 diesel and my 82 Chevy with 6.2 deisel was the same way. newer diesels seem to call for only #1 diesel. BP stations call it Diesel supreme though I think that is just a marketing name.

If I still had my old truck I would probably try your idea. I use so little fuel in the Yanny a 5 gal can sits for several months before used I would wonder about it going "stale" either in the engine or in the can.

Andy


----------

